# Papierausgabe der PCGH?



## ubuntu1967 (4. Januar 2018)

1. Hallo was kostet die Papierausgabe der PCGH?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

schau mal hier rein: PCGH 02/2018 (#208): Grafik-Special: Megatest 45 Grafikkarten + GPU-Benchmarks 2018, Minimal- vs. Maximalgrafik in Spielen, Displays mit Low-Motion-Blur, SFX-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Top-Vollversion: Deponia Doomsday.

Unten findest du alle Bezugsquellen. Das "nackte" Magazin (keine DVD) kostet 4,50 Euro, mit DVD sind's 5,99 Euro.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ubuntu1967 (4. Januar 2018)

Danke *PCGH_Raff*
leider musste ich hier nachfragen da im Supermarkt LIDL kein Ausgabe der PCGH auslagg und auch nicht bestellbar ist, auch der preis war mir abhanden gekommen.


----------



## pedi (4. Januar 2018)

die discouter haben das nicht.
versuchs im supermarkt, tanke und ganz sicher in der nächsten bahnhofsbuchhandlung.


----------



## DaXXes (5. Januar 2018)

Oder in einem Schreibwaren-Geschäft. Die haben oft auch noch gut sortierte Zeitschriftenregale. 
Aldi, Lidl usw. kann man für Zeitschriften vergessen. Da liegen oft nicht einmal Comic-Hefte aus. Bei den Läden muss man froh sein, wenn es überhaupt eine Computer-Bild oder ein kicker Magazin gibt


----------



## El-Wizard (18. April 2018)

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht, immer wenn mal eine Zeitschrift kaufen will, ist sie entweder vergriffen oder wird nicht geführt. Mir auch aufgefallen, dass die Zeitschriftregale immer leerer werden. ich glaube die Print-Media verabschieden sich nach und nach. Die PCGH habe ich mir aber über abotraum für etwa 52,00 Euro im Jahr gesichert, da habe ich zumal mit dieser Zeitschrift keine Probleme. Nur will man ja nicht immer gleich ein Abo haben, da man eigentlich immer nur eine bestimmte haben will. Aber wie lässt sich das realisieren, wenn man sie nicht bei dem Händler seiner wahl kaufen kann. Bleibt ja meist nur der Griff zum Abo oder?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. April 2018)

Zumindest reine Zeitschriftenkioske sollten dir das Heft auch auf Wunsch bestellen. Können tut das jeder Händler mit wenig Aufwand und wessen Einkommen an der tatsächlich schwindenden Popularität von Print-Medien hängt, der bietet potentiellen Stammkunden gerne einen Service. 
Alternativ gibt es seiten Computec die Möglichkeit der Einzelheftbestellung nach Hause.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2018)

El-Wizard schrieb:


> Aber wie lässt sich das realisieren, wenn man sie nicht bei dem Händler seiner wahl kaufen kann. Bleibt ja meist nur der Griff zum Abo oder?


Man kann auch Einzelhefte hier bestellen. 

Wenns nicht zwingend Papier sein muss gibts auch flexible "e-Modelle" wo man PDFs von Ausgaben oder neuerdings auch Einzelartikeln bekommen kann (PCGH+).


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns nicht zwingend Papier sein muss gibts auch flexible "e-Modelle" wo man PDFs von Ausgaben oder neuerdings auch Einzelartikeln bekommen kann (PCGH+).



Also, aufm Klo liest sich Papier einfach besser als irgendwas aufm Schirm.


----------

